
Ask HN: Money system based on QR codes for the homeless? - aledalgrande
Just entertaining an idea that has come up multiple times.<p>I don&#x27;t go around with any cash these days, only phone and plastic, and the homeless don&#x27;t have bank accounts.<p>What would it take to come up with a donation system that uses QR codes with an embedded RFID? You see a person with one, you scan it with your phone, the app opens on the profile and you decide how much to donate and if to do it recurrently. The person can then use their QR code and a secret PIN (or maybe biometrics?) to buy things in shops.<p>Some challenges I see:<p>- getting certified to hold money (FCC?)<p>- getting shops on the program<p>- procedures for lost QR codes and forgotten PINs<p>- people pretending to be homeless gaming the system<p>- transparency of the whole system
======
DoreenMichele
_the homeless don 't have bank accounts._

This is not universally true.

However, there is a program in Seattle doing something akin to your idea:
[https://www.samaritan.city](https://www.samaritan.city)

Also, you are overcomplicating this. Some things total strangers did for me
when I was homeless:

Paid for my purchase in a store or eatery.

Bought me a grocery store gift card.

Gave me a previously purchased gift card.

------
clintonb
Venmo already lets you do most of this. You can access the balance via debit
card. Others can send money by scanning a QR code.

If I were going to build this from scratch, I would not immediately jump into
being a bank. Obtaining a banking license is not easy. I would instead partner
with an existing bank or credit union. This would enable you to issue debit
cards early in the process.

Why debit cards? The infrastructure is already there to facilitate payments.
No need to get shops onboard. No need to build new hardware or software for
those merchants.

I’m not sure what transparency is in this context. I’m not convinced people
pretend to be homeless. I do believe some ask for money and instead use it to
buy drugs or alcohol. I get around this by buying the food people want rather
than giving cash. Also, I don’t carry cash.

If you do want to pursue this further, Stripe Issuing may also be able to help
on the card front: [https://stripe.com/issuing](https://stripe.com/issuing).

~~~
aledalgrande
Good suggestions. Seems these technologies are only available in US though.
Definitely agree on partnering with existing banks and using existing
technology.

Didn't know about Stripe Issuing, another cool service added to their
offering.

------
Digory
Already common in China, under Wechat/Alipay.[0] The key is to get widespread
adoption.

Presumably FB Libra would cover this.

[0] [https://www.asiaone.com/china/no-loose-change-beggars-
china-...](https://www.asiaone.com/china/no-loose-change-beggars-china-now-
accepting-mobile-payments)

~~~
aledalgrande
My model was inspired to Wechat. One of my brothers works there and told me
about it.

------
2rsf
Here in Stockholm (Sweden) some beggars present their Swish number. For
private persons this is your phone number where you install an app on which
connects to a bank account, you'll also need Mobilt BankID installed to
identify you to the app.

The cost is not big (basic bank account is free, cheap phone is more than
enough, vey cheap small data plan or using the next door Wi Fi)

[https://www.getswish.se/private/services/](https://www.getswish.se/private/services/)

------
inson
Have you been to Seattle? Some homeless people are accepting venmo (QR code)
and paypal + they use Samsung/Google/Apple pay to do purchase.

